# Have You Shopped at Walmart?



## grasslands

I've shopped at Walmart many times. I was glad it was there. Convenient, good prices, what else do you want?

--------------------------------------

Wal-Mart (Fortune 500), which averages 140 million shoppers weekly to its stores in the United States, is considered a barometer of the health of the consumer and the economy. Wal-Mart's core shoppers are running out of money much faster than a year ago due to rising gasoline prices, and the retail giant is worried, CEO Mike Duke said Wednesday.

*Wal-Mart has struggled with seven straight quarters of sales declines in its stores*

With food prices rising, Duke said Wal-Mart is charging customers more for some fresh groceries while reducing prices on other merchandise such as electronics.

"We're seeing core consumers under a lot of pressure," Duke said at an event in New York. "There's no doubt that rising fuel prices are having an impact." "Purchases are really dropping off by the end of the month even more than last year," Duke said. "This end-of-month [purchases] cycle is growing to be a concern.

Wal-Mart shoppers running out of money - Apr. 27, 2011


----------



## Charles_Main

Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop. 

Period.


----------



## Douger

About thrice, when an emergency arose.
Walmart is a piece of shit that destroys small businesses and turns people into ignorant wage slaves.


----------



## Grace

I'll starve before I step foot in one of those shitholes.


----------



## HenryBHough

In this great Obamacession who can afford NOT to shop Walmart?

For example, Kellogg's Special K cereal $1.00 per 18 oz. box under cheapest competitor.

Salad dressing, still sold in 32 ounce quart bottles at WM vs. house brand in competitor's store for a buck less despite the other store now selling "quart" bottles containing 28 ounces.

House brand bread at WM, 2/$5.00 vs. $3.49 per loaf ($6.98 for 2) at national grocery chain.
Same weight, same expiration date.

Not surprising that even WM is seeing sales decline.  When you lose your job and have to live off "benefits" you don't have as much money to spend so you don't spend as much.  Sounds simple enough but surprising how many people can't do the math.  Must have attended public school.


----------



## Mr Natural

I go to Wal Mart when I'm in the mood to watch fat women in stretch pants beat the crap out of their kids.


----------



## Annie

Grace said:


> I'll starve before I step foot in one of those shitholes.



An informed consumer.  I love ya, but this is not the best post of yours.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Charles_Main said:


> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.



Walmart has very low prices but they impose a great inconvenience on millions of people by knocking out the mid sized stores in an area.  I have to drive an extra 10 miles to go to Walmart because the discount stores that used to be on my side of town are now all gone.  As are the supermarkets for that matter.


----------



## uscitizen

Yep I shop at Wally World.
When wal marts numbers decline you know it is serious.


----------



## uscitizen

NYcarbineer said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart has very low prices but they impose a great inconvenience on millions of people by knocking out the mid sized stores in an area.  I have to drive an extra 10 miles to go to Walmart because the discount stores that used to be on my side of town are now all gone.  As are the supermarkets for that matter.
Click to expand...


They are just the latest in a decades long string of the big retailers crowding out the smaller ones.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mr Clean said:


> I go to Wal Mart when I'm in the mood to watch fat women in stretch pants beat the crap out of their kids.



Around here, the 350 lb guys with bed head, and in the world's largest t-shirts and in  pajama bottoms, are the opening act for what you described.

lol, bed hair...I knew that didn't look right.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Aren't we supposed to be happy about this?  

Wasn't out-of-control consumerism everyone's favorite lament a few years ago?

Now that people are buying less crap at Walmart now THAT'S the lament?


----------



## uscitizen

NYcarbineer said:


> Aren't we supposed to be happy about this?
> 
> Wasn't out-of-control consumerism everyone's favorite lament a few years ago?
> 
> Now that people are buying less crap at Walmart now THAT'S the lament?



Actually if it is dropping for the correct reason it is a good thing.  But I suspect it is only dropping becuase of dropping funds to spend.


----------



## AquaAthena

Charles_Main said:


> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.



It's true. I live in a community of 9,800 and we have a medium sized Walmart which is expanding into a huge Walmart. It serves ppl from a 50 mile radius and with high gas prices, Walmart's customer base isn't what it used to be. The fact that it is expanding, shows that there is faith that the economy will turn around, _I am hoping._

I love our Walmart for several reasons. Even though they have had to raise prices on SOME items, they have lowered prices on others. I love it because they have a woman manager. ( That point matters to me only because it seems to matter to those who love to bash Walmart. ) I am personally in favor of hiring the most competent people regardless of gender.

I love Walmart because they have a Subway. I love it because their employees are generally happy and smiling and when I asked several of them "if they liked their jobs" they said, "yes."  One can tell how a manager is handling a company by the way  the employees feel  about their jobs. I love the fact that I can go in there early and feel that the store is "all mine."

Go Walmart! You are terrific for all your customers, whether in a good OR bad economy.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Grace said:


> I'll starve before I step foot in one of those shitholes.



Promises, promises.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I don't shop there much mostly because it's just a freaky bunch in there and it is usually VERY crowded.


----------



## HenryBHough

One of the fastest growing departments in Walmart is the one held over from last Halloween - where they sell the costumes.  Being bought by the cartload by people who constantly bitch about Walmart but shop there regularly and don't want their neighbors to know.


----------



## uscitizen

HenryBHough said:


> One of the fastest growing departments in Walmart is the one held over from last Halloween - where they sell the costumes.  Being bought by the cartload by people who constantly bitch about Walmart but shop there regularly and don't want their neighbors to know.



Ahh yes those with materalistic based self esteem.
Poor people they are.

I am not embaressed to shop at Big Lots Or Wally world or anyplace I can get a good price on what I want.


----------



## Grace

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I don't shop there much mostly because it's just a freaky bunch in there and it is usually VERY crowded.



You should fit right in if it's freaky.



I hate walmart. Won't shop in one. I'll cut back on other stuff. It's claustrophobic, it's ruined many businesses that I happened to be friends with, and the company sucks big hairy ones when it comes to their employees. This may make a few upset but I don't understand why it would. The question was...do we shop at walmart. I said a resounding NO. And why I won't.
Guess I should not respond to questioning titles any more, eh?


----------



## Moonglow

AquaAthena said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. I live in a community of 9,800 and we have a medium sized Walmart which is expanding into a huge Walmart. It serves ppl from a 50 mile radius and with high gas prices, Walmart's customer base isn't what it used to be. The fact that it is expanding, shows that there is faith that the economy will turn around, _I am hoping._
> 
> I love our Walmart for several reasons. Even though they have had to raise prices on SOME items, they have lowered prices on others. I love it because they have a woman manager. ( That point matters to me only because it seems to matter to those who love to bash Walmart. ) I am personally in favor of hiring the most competent people regardless of gender.
> 
> I love Walmart because they have a Subway. I love it because their employees are generally happy and smiling and when I asked several of them "if they liked their jobs" they said, "yes."  One can tell how a manager is handling a company by the way  the employees feel  about their jobs. I love the fact that I can go in there early and feel that the store is "all mine."
> 
> Go Walmart! You are terrific for all your customers, whether in a good OR bad economy.
Click to expand...


Do yu go to Jane, Mo. Wal-Mart?


----------



## Charles_Main

NYcarbineer said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart has very low prices but they impose a great inconvenience on millions of people by knocking out the mid sized stores in an area.  I have to drive an extra 10 miles to go to Walmart because the discount stores that used to be on my side of town are now all gone.  As are the supermarkets for that matter.
Click to expand...


The amount of people who benefit from getting cheap products that raise their standards of living. Far out numbers the people hurt by Walmart, and I speak from Experience as my wife and I actually had a Small Gift shop in a town when Walmart moved in. 

How else do you explain that people were call poor in the country, usually all have things like Beds, 3 TV's, Computers, Affordable cloths, and so much more. Because they can go to a discount store like Walmart.

And you people complaining about how much Walmart pays are idiots. Walmart is an Entry level job that anyone, even people with out a High School Diploma, Can expect to get. Working at walmart should not be someones Career Plan. Jobs like that used to be held by School kids, And Moms seeking a PT job for some extra cash. People willing to take the lower paying job, Because they did not expect to stay in it, and were using it to get some EXP, as a stepping stone. 

Where do you expect Kids, and Others seeking to enter the work force, to get an entry level job, if you attack all the companies that provide them, Calling them Slave labor.


----------



## Spoonman

AquaAthena said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. I live in a community of 9,800 and we have a medium sized Walmart which is expanding into a huge Walmart. It serves ppl from a 50 mile radius and with high gas prices, Walmart's customer base isn't what it used to be. The fact that it is expanding, shows that there is faith that the economy will turn around, _I am hoping._
> 
> I love our Walmart for several reasons. Even though they have had to raise prices on SOME items, they have lowered prices on others. I love it because they have a woman manager. ( That point matters to me only because it seems to matter to those who love to bash Walmart. ) I am personally in favor of hiring the most competent people regardless of gender.
> 
> I love Walmart because they have a Subway. I love it because their employees are generally happy and smiling and when I asked several of them "if they liked their jobs" they said, "yes."  One can tell how a manager is handling a company by the way  the employees feel  about their jobs. I love the fact that I can go in there early and feel that the store is "all mine."
> 
> Go Walmart! You are terrific for all your customers, whether in a good OR bad economy.
Click to expand...


the walmart by us kind of sucks.  but i go there for a few select things.  there is one in Pa near my sisters weekend house which is great.  they have everything, but they are also like the only game in town.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Charles_Main said:


> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.



 Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income  *Chinese *families Standards of living would drop. 

fixed


----------



## Annie

Grace said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shop there much mostly because it's just a freaky bunch in there and it is usually VERY crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should fit right in if it's freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate walmart. Won't shop in one. I'll cut back on other stuff. It's claustrophobic, it's ruined many businesses that I happened to be friends with, and the company sucks big hairy ones when it comes to their employees. This may make a few upset but I don't understand why it would. The question was...do we shop at walmart. I said a resounding NO. And why I won't.
> Guess I should not respond to questioning titles any more, eh?
Click to expand...


Eh, sorry if my answer led you to that conclusion; from your post it sounded like you hated the store, but never entered one. 

Quite coincidentally, today it appears that Michelle Obama loves Walmart:

Michelle Obama joins forces with Walmart, Walgreens to battle food deserts - 44 - The Washington Post



> Posted at 10:56 AM ET, 07/20/2011
> Michelle Obama joins forces with Walmart, Walgreens to battle food deserts
> By Beth Marlowe
> 
> As a part of her campaign to combat childhood obesity, First Lady Michelle Obama will announce commitments from major food retailers to open stores to make healthy, affordable food available in more areas across the U.S.
> 
> According to a White House official, The commitments  will include opening or expanding over 1,500 stores to serve communities throughout the country that currently do not have access to fresh produce and other healthy foods.
> 
> The commitments come from the heavy-hitters of the food industry including Walmart, Walgreens and Supervalu as well as regional stores around the country. Walgreens pledged to carry more fresh fruits and vegetables in at least 1,000 stores, while Walmart and Supervalu plan to open more than 500 new stores combined in the next five years, primarily in areas without access to healthy grocery options, according the the White House official...



I'm pretty skeptical of the above, Walmart has attempted to get into urban areas, welcomed for taxes and jobs it would bring, then turned away by unions. I don't see that changing. 

Walgreens by nature of its stores and prices can't carry a huge array of fresh produce at reasonable prices. 

Existing food stores already carry fresh produce, so this is an attempt to make it look like 'more jobs' coming, but I remain a bit doubtful.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Grace said:


> I'll starve before I step foot in one of those shitholes.



You are a true patriot.


----------



## Dabs

Yes I shop at Wal-Mart, the biggest complaint I have, is so many other damn people go there too!
It's always so crowded. But they have all the food I need, clothing, toilet tissue, paper plates, shampoos, hell...everything in one store. Plus long lines of course.
And if you go in the dead of night, you will see some of the most wicked individuals you could ever imagine ~Lmao~


----------



## Dabs

Also, I have a cousin who works at a Wal-Mart in Illinois, she started out low on the totem pole, and has worked there for 25 years now. She is now top manager, she can't reach any higher goal. But she's happy with her job, and she gets a discount for life, even if she was to quit tomorrow.
Plus my beloved Aunt, she worked there for a long time, and then she finally became a door greeter. She seemed to enjoy her job too. When she would visit me in Tennessee, we'd run off to Wal-mart to see what things I might want, cause she'd get them with her discount


----------



## California Girl

Why on earth would anyone give a shit who shops where? 

Unless the OP works for Walmart.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Not any more.

I worked there, and the base way we were all treated stunk to high heaven.  They even had the audacity to tell me not to speak to union reps. [and no, they did not specify on thier property]

Shit pay, no benefits and was not allowed to get 40 hours in b/c they didn't want to pay a moment of OT.

Top that off, I wanted to buy a Flag. Took ~ 5 to find them and then ~ 20 to find one made in America.
There's no way that anyone should sell an America Flag that's made in Pakistan.

I buy cloths at Target and food at Priceright.


----------



## Two Thumbs

California Girl said:


> Why on earth would anyone give a shit who shops where?
> 
> Unless the OP works for Walmart.



Boredom


----------



## AllieBaba

Mr Clean said:


> I go to Wal Mart when I'm in the mood to watch fat women in stretch pants beat the crap out of their kids.


----------



## AllieBaba

I love Walmart. It hires and trains people who often would be on welfare otherwise, and it provides a lot of decent quality merchandise for people who would otherwise have to go without.

When my older boys were babies, I remember having to go to one store for food, another for medicine, another for diapers, and good luck finding ANY place where I could find clothes that were priced in my range. Or toys, as far as that goes.

I can't tell you how much easier it was with this set of kids, born after the advent of Walmart in my area...I could take my very challenging children to one place and pick up anything I needed; no need to race all over the place, in and out in and out of the car, and I could actually afford to buy decent clothing for my children. Not only that, often I could get the kids' pics taken for next to nothing!


----------



## Grace

Annie said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shop there much mostly because it's just a freaky bunch in there and it is usually VERY crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should fit right in if it's freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate walmart. Won't shop in one. I'll cut back on other stuff. It's claustrophobic, it's ruined many businesses that I happened to be friends with, and the company sucks big hairy ones when it comes to their employees. This may make a few upset but I don't understand why it would. The question was...do we shop at walmart. I said a resounding NO. And why I won't.
> Guess I should not respond to questioning titles any more, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, sorry if my answer led you to that conclusion; from your post it sounded like you hated the store, but never entered one.
> 
> Quite coincidentally, today it appears that Michelle Obama loves Walmart:
> 
> Michelle Obama joins forces with Walmart, Walgreens to battle food deserts - 44 - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted at 10:56 AM ET, 07/20/2011
> Michelle Obama joins forces with Walmart, Walgreens to battle food deserts
> By Beth Marlowe
> 
> As a part of her campaign to combat childhood obesity, First Lady Michelle Obama will announce commitments from major food retailers to open stores to make healthy, affordable food available in more areas across the U.S.
> 
> According to a White House official, The commitments  will include opening or expanding over 1,500 stores to serve communities throughout the country that currently do not have access to fresh produce and other healthy foods.
> 
> The commitments come from the heavy-hitters of the food industry including Walmart, Walgreens and Supervalu as well as regional stores around the country. Walgreens pledged to carry more fresh fruits and vegetables in at least 1,000 stores, while Walmart and Supervalu plan to open more than 500 new stores combined in the next five years, primarily in areas without access to healthy grocery options, according the the White House official...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty skeptical of the above, Walmart has attempted to get into urban areas, welcomed for taxes and jobs it would bring, then turned away by unions. I don't see that changing.
> 
> Walgreens by nature of its stores and prices can't carry a huge array of fresh produce at reasonable prices.
> 
> Existing food stores already carry fresh produce, so this is an attempt to make it look like 'more jobs' coming, but I remain a bit doubtful.
Click to expand...

Ex forced me to go in one just to check it out. I made it all the way to the back of the store but then felt a panic attack coming on. People were everywhere, it smelled, clothes were all on the floors from people just trying them on and then dropping them instead of putting them back on hangers, running and screaming kids, loud people, carts banging into each other, nasty people with their plumber butts hanging out of their pants, teenyboppers showing off their spare tires  with mini tops and hip huggers and them weighing 300 lbs and scratching their asses and being even louder than screaming kids running rampant. Got to the check out with one lamp ex grabbed for his desk and the clerk was chewing her cud and oh-so-slow and I freaked. I ran outside and waited for hubby. He came out a few minutes later and said he couldn't handle it either. No lamp. We left. I said I would never ever go back to such a place again. He agreed.


----------



## Grace

What makes it worse is the mom and pop unique and cozy stores no longer in business, with the same good prices, all because of that eye sore. Nasty.
Give me a decent thrift shop any day. Food wise, Ralphs does just fine. Or albertsons, since they carry gluten free stuff.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's because our government has made it impossible for the mom & pop stores to function competitively.

And that's a shame.


----------



## westwall

I avoid wallyworld like the plague.  When they actually carried items made in the USA I shopped there.  But as they have driven the small fry out of business and become ever more unethical I stopped shopping there.


----------



## AllieBaba

They didn't drive anyone out of business.

Our idiotic government did by making it impossible for small businesses to function. Walmart just filled the gap our own stupid policies created.

Making it more expensive to be in business is always a stupid idea.


----------



## Wry Catcher

grasslands said:


> I've shopped at Walmart many times. I was glad it was there. Convenient, good prices, what else do you want?
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Wal-Mart (Fortune 500), which averages 140 million shoppers weekly to its stores in the United States, is considered a barometer of the health of the consumer and the economy. Wal-Mart's core shoppers are running out of money much faster than a year ago due to rising gasoline prices, and the retail giant is worried, CEO Mike Duke said Wednesday.
> 
> *Wal-Mart has struggled with seven straight quarters of sales declines in its stores*
> 
> With food prices rising, Duke said Wal-Mart is charging customers more for some fresh groceries while reducing prices on other merchandise such as electronics.
> 
> "We're seeing core consumers under a lot of pressure," Duke said at an event in New York. "There's no doubt that rising fuel prices are having an impact." "Purchases are really dropping off by the end of the month even more than last year," Duke said. "This end-of-month [purchases] cycle is growing to be a concern.
> 
> Wal-Mart shoppers running out of money - Apr. 27, 2011



If I wanted to fill my shopping cart with 'goods' made in China, I'd go to Chinatown.  There, at least, I could find good dim sum.


----------



## Wry Catcher

AllieBaba said:


> They didn't drive anyone out of business.
> 
> Our idiotic government did by making it impossible for small businesses to function. Walmart just filled the gap our own stupid policies created.
> 
> Making it more expensive to be in business is always a stupid idea.



Of course they did, WalMart went into small town America and shuttered mainstreet America.  The butcher ,the baker, the photograph maker all went out of business.  The landlords who owned the now shuttered shops did too.


----------



## Cuyo

Charles_Main said:


> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.



Wow, I thought you were just full of shit until I read the "Period." part.  Now I know you mean business and know what you're talking about.

Imagine a 3 person economy.  Joe, Bill, and Dave own a pet shop, clothing store, and tire shop, respectively, in the same town.  They all earn enough to shop at each others stores and have money left over for other things.  Now Wal-Mart opens in that town, and the clothing store, pet shop, and tire shop, all go out of business.  Now Joe, Bill, and Dave have no choice but to work for Wal-Mart.  Since they make sub-standard wages, they can only afford to shop at Wal-Mart.  

Yeah.  Real bumper crop for the working class, Wal-Mart is.  Indeed.


----------



## Cuyo

uscitizen said:


> Yep I shop at Wally World.
> When wal marts numbers decline you know it is serious.



Actually, just the opposite.  In economics, Wal-Mart sells (almost exclusively) what are defined as "inferior goods."  (That's not just an insult.  It's a real term.)  When economies are in recession, "inferior goods" generally rise in sales numbers.


----------



## Nosmo King

Charles_Main said:


> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.


Wal Mart's carnivorous Capitalism ruins individual entrepreneurs (the real creators of jobs at least that's what we've always been told!) They traffic almost EXCLUSIVELY in imported Chinese CRAP!  They chase American manufacturers TO China thus driving American middle class jobs away.  

They should never have given Tim McVeigh the needle.  He still has work to do.  At least in Bentonville Arkansas.


----------



## Nosmo King

Wry Catcher said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't drive anyone out of business.
> 
> Our idiotic government did by making it impossible for small businesses to function. Walmart just filled the gap our own stupid policies created.
> 
> Making it more expensive to be in business is always a stupid idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did, WalMart went into small town America and shuttered mainstreet America.  The butcher ,the baker, the photograph maker all went out of business.  The landlords who owned the now shuttered shops did too.
Click to expand...

Rubbermaid.  Manufacturers of quality household goods like trash cans and sink strainers wanted Wal Mart to market their products.  Wal Mart told this SUPPLIER to lower the per unit costs below the production cost.  Rubbermaid said it would be impossible.  Wal Mart said "Not if you make your product in China!"

And thus Rubbermaid closed down their base of operations in Ohio and moved east to the Land of Lead Contaminated goods.  And there goes that town and its middle class American jobs.  

What Family Values are important to Conservatives?  Incomes or what may or may not occur in the bedrooms of American citizens?


----------



## Nosmo King

AllieBaba said:


> That's because our government has made it impossible for the mom & pop stores to function competitively.
> 
> And that's a shame.


Gorillas usually can beat a monkey at anything.  Bigger always trumps Mom and Pop operations.  I know it's far easier to blame the government, but in this case Wal*Mart is clearly at fault and responsible Americans should shop elsewhere.


----------



## westwall

AllieBaba said:


> They didn't drive anyone out of business.
> 
> Our idiotic government did by making it impossible for small businesses to function. Walmart just filled the gap our own stupid policies created.
> 
> Making it more expensive to be in business is always a stupid idea.






No, they drove most of the small businesses out in my area.  Even thought the mom and pop stores were better run and gave better service the people flocked to wallyworld because of the lower prices.  The mom and pop stores closed and slowly but surely wallyworld is upping their prices.


I will agree though that the local governments didn't make it easy on the small businesses either.  wallyworld adds an employee to take care of the paperwork, the small shop closes its doors 'cause they are doing more paperwork then actual work.


----------



## HenryBHough

I guess I missed quite a bit of discussion.  I was shopping at Walmart for some groceries that have been priced beyond my reach at the traditional supermarkets.  Luxuries like bread, milk, breakfast cereal.


----------



## JohnA

Actually  walmarts anchor shopping centers and small businesses  open there and feed of them 

 ive been associated with chambers of commerce for decades and one of the question business  ask before  sighing any leases is who the anchor/s store is   most see walmart  as a plus 
  next time  your shopping  go into a small  mum & pop store ask how much they pay there cashiers and clerks  and if they  get benefits . i think  you will find the pay and benefits at walmart are better if not at least on a par 

 and how many small  shops employ the elderly and disabled as *greeters  *   i have,nt  found one 

 dont listen to all this union bashing about walmart not many  retail  store are union  and most like walmart discourage   membership .

 Retailers like  *macys * and other famous  names  have merchadise  made in china / korea etc i know i worked or years in the industry . LOOK AT YOUR LABELS ON EVERYDAY ITEMS 

 sports shorts 
 coffee mugs 
 electronics 
 etc 
 SOME STORES  put a * made in america* label  on the product when it is boxed and presented to the public



http://walmartstores.com/Careers/7750.aspx


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

AquaAthena said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Liberals hatred for companies like Walmart. With out them, Millions of Low Income families Standards of living would drop.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. I live in a community of 9,800 and we have a medium sized Walmart which is expanding into a huge Walmart. It serves ppl from a 50 mile radius and with high gas prices, Walmart's customer base isn't what it used to be. The fact that it is expanding, shows that there is faith that the economy will turn around, _I am hoping._
> 
> I love our Walmart for several reasons. Even though they have had to raise prices on SOME items, they have lowered prices on others. I love it because they have a woman manager. ( That point matters to me only because it seems to matter to those who love to bash Walmart. ) I am personally in favor of hiring the most competent people regardless of gender.
> 
> I love Walmart because they have a Subway. I love it because their employees are generally happy and smiling and when I asked several of them "if they liked their jobs" they said, "yes."  One can tell how a manager is handling a company by the way  the employees feel  about their jobs. I love the fact that I can go in there early and feel that the store is "all mine."
> 
> Go Walmart! You are terrific for all your customers, whether in a good OR bad economy.
Click to expand...


I absoluely agree with everything you say!  The Walmart I shop at is in the process of becoming a superstore.  I can't wait until it's finished and I can buy everything there instead of having to get most of my groceries at the Safeway down the road.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Recently I discovered that a salon hair product I buy is available at Walmart.  I was surprised to see that it cost a couple of dollars more at Walmart than at the salon where I was buying it, so I called management at Walmart and told them.  They said, first of all, that they would match anyone's lower price on the product.  They also said that they would look into lowering their price.

Less than a week later I went into Walmart and checked on the price of the salon product.  Walmart had already lowered the price on the product so that it was about 30 cents less than at the salon!

Yeah, Walmart!!!  That's how to compete for the customers! : )

I am a middle income professional and Walmart's prices really help me out.  You don't have to be poor to enjoy the benefits of Walmart.


----------



## CitizenPained

I shop at Safeway. I do just fine. I would never buy Wal-Mart's clothes or houseware.

For everything else: There's nothing I need at Wal-Mart for a good price that I can't get on Amazon.


----------



## CitizenPained

Big Box Mart | Funny Video Animation by JibJab

Americans buy too much stuff.


----------



## CitizenPained

I love this.

Michelle Obama & Wal Mart

So Mobama is on her 'don't let kids get fat' campaign while offering free publicity to Big Box retailers? 

but wasn't Hillary Clinton a bad bad lady for being a Wal Mart attorney back in the day?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haedh8BaMY4]&#x202a;Clinton, Obama Clash at SC Democratic Debate&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

The only time I ever actually saw Sarah Palin was at Walmart.  She was looking at hair products with one of her daughters and a niece.  

That was when she was still Governor...before she quit.


----------



## peach174

Our Wal Mart has been a blessing to our small town.
We had one Grocery Store Safeway. No competition, prices and things were getting really high.
Then we got a super Wal Mart and our Safeway had to compete.Now both grocery stores are reasonably priced on items.
Our Wal Mart has given donations and grants to many organizations in our community. 
Every year they donate to our back to school program. They give money and backpacks and everything  that is needed to put into the backpacks.
They give many grants and donations to our fund raiser's that they hold year round. From our VFW to our Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts.
All of the Wal Marts do this, but you never hear about the good things that they do.


----------



## Malcolm

I worked there for 3 years in my younger teenage days, so yes, I'd say I have shopped there before.

I don't anymore, though. Walmart stores are just plain disgusting in every respect, and it gets worse by the day. Filthy, noisy, crowded, messy. There are always long-ass lines at the checkouts because the company is too fucking greedy to hire enough cashiers to keep up with the number of customers. The company has become very aware that people shop there because they *have* to, and so they quickly stopped giving a fuck about those marginal annoyances like CUSTOMER SERVICE and HOSPITALITY.

When I was there, the store manager was constantly bitching at us over 2 hours of overtime, and yet that motherfucker made $120,000 a year plus fat bonuses to sit on his ass in his office and bitch at us over 2 hours of overtime.

Walmart represents the worst side of capitalism, and it's really quite pathetic.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

If I need to get something at a discount store, I'll consider going to Target first. Partly because it's closer and partly because they're not grossly understafffed.


----------



## Dabs

I just came from Wally World actually. They had Dasani water on sale, so I bought a large case. Forgot to get a damn buggy tho, made it rough trying to lug the shit thru the store!


----------



## Dude111

I have shopped there QUITE ALOT!

I cant believe thier policy about NOT CHASING SHOPLIFTERS!! (They must not mind being ripped off)

Very wierd........


----------



## Dabs

Dude111 said:


> I have shopped there QUITE ALOT!
> 
> I cant believe thier policy about NOT CHASING SHOPLIFTERS!! (They must not mind being ripped off)
> 
> Very wierd........



You are right about this.
If any Wal-Mart store employee sees a shoplifter, they are instructed not to chase them or try to stop them from leaving the store, no matter what.
It is up to the store security to do that job. (if the employee can get in contact with store security quickly, all is well and good)
The reason being, Wal-Mart doesn't want it's employees to get hurt in any way, and also they want to protect the customers, who might get injured if a scuffle or attack took place.
Supposedly, the store security should always be on the look-out, and know how to handle things properly.
But sometimes, they don't.


----------



## editec

WalMart is a symptom, not the disease.

I also do not get some American's obsession with that company.

Bigger and bigger retailing outlets has been the wave of the future for a century.

Walmart is merely the last incarnation of that development.

It is the Sears Robuck of this this generation.


----------



## Dabs

editec said:


> WalMart is a symptom, not the disease.
> 
> I also do not get some American's obsession with that company.
> 
> Bigger and bigger retailing outlets has been the wave of the future for a century.
> 
> Walmart is merely the last incarnation of that development.
> 
> It is the Sears Robuck of this this generation.



And Sears had a catalog they used to send to you thru the mail. At least with that, if you ran out of asswipe, you could resort to the Sears catalog


----------



## midcan5

I would never shop in Walmart, well maybe not never, there are two possible ways I could shop there: one, if I fell on my head and suddenly became so self centered that I no longer considered the way Walmart treats my fellow Americans, and second, if Walmart started treating my fellow Americans well. A nephew works there and the management of Walmart constitutes the worst there is in people. But in America money is gawd, so most worship that gawd regardless to what it does to people and society. 

Repost:  I have never stepped inside a walmart probably never will. Walmart is a part of the decline of the American middle class, their wages and destruction of small business contributed greatly to the separation of wealth in our nation. They are also one of the major contributors to China as they serve as a major distributor and employer. While this is not necessarily bad, their actions in America hardly make them good citizens. Support Americans too. But I doubt you will stop the walmart mentality as people look for bargains. I know people who are in the top 1% of wage earners who shop there, so given that Americans and most humans make decisions based on unknown things inside their head, change is hard. 

Walmart Watch
WAL-MART: The High Cost of Low Price
Value and Values at Wal-Mart -- Behind That Implacable Smiley Face
As Union Nears Win, Wal-Mart Closes Store
Majority Says Wal-Mart Bad for America: Poll
Wal-Mart Subsidy Watch - brought to you by Good Jobs First
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Wal-Mart-Effect-Powerful-Works---Transforming/dp/0143038788/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: The Wal-Mart Effect: How the World's Most Powerful Company Really Works--and How It's Transforming the American Economy (9780143038788): Charles Fishman: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJMYZwL8sPA]&#x202a;WalMart-The High Cost of Low Price PART 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hftb_DVuelo]&#x202a;Wal Mart: The High Cost Of Low Price- Full Length Documentary&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnA

Malcolm said:


> I worked there for 3 years in my younger teenage days, so yes, I'd say I have shopped there before.
> 
> I don't anymore, though. Walmart stores are just plain disgusting in every respect, and it gets worse by the day. Filthy, noisy, crowded, messy. There are always long-ass lines at the checkouts because the company is too fucking greedy to hire enough cashiers to keep up with the number of customers. The company has become very aware that people shop there because they *have* to, and so they quickly stopped giving a fuck about those marginal annoyances like CUSTOMER SERVICE and HOSPITALITY.
> 
> When I was there, the store manager was constantly bitching at us over 2 hours of overtime, and yet that motherfucker made $120,000 a year plus fat bonuses to sit on his ass in his office and bitch at us over 2 hours of overtime.
> 
> Walmart represents the worst side of capitalism, and it's really quite pathetic.



 One day you may be the store manager sitting on his ass earning $120.000 and then  you will sing a differant tune .


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I truly wish that Wal-Mart shoppers could see what goes on behind the doors to bring them the products that they see on the shelf.

*There is absolutely NO argument that Wal-Mart:*

1) Has put a very large number of businesses - out of business. And I don't mean local businesses - I mean people who they do business with.
2) Wal-Mart drives down profits of every company that is forced to do business with them.
3) Wal-Mart stifles product advancement and product improvements by picking winners and losers (of who gets on the shelf) based on price alone.
4) Wal-Mart categorically encourages their vendors to be on a constant path of finding ways to lower the cost of manufacturing their products. In fact Wal-Mart makes iron-clad contracts with vendors forcing them to lower the price they sell to Wal-Mart in a set period of time or they will lose the contract - which has forced many a manufacturer to outsource labor and assembly overseas.
5) Wal-Mart creates low paying jobs while reducing higher paid jobs.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Dabs said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> WalMart is a symptom, not the disease.
> 
> I also do not get some American's obsession with that company.
> 
> Bigger and bigger retailing outlets has been the wave of the future for a century.
> 
> Walmart is merely the last incarnation of that development.
> 
> It is the Sears Robuck of this this generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sears had a catalog they used to send to you thru the mail. At least with that, if you ran out of asswipe, you could resort to the Sears catalog
Click to expand...


You can still shop on sears.com, of course...


----------



## lilbug

I have nothing against Walmart.  I've shopped there.  The way of the mom and pop stores was bound to fade out in time and this does not rest solely on Walmart.  There was a time for mom and pop's, but not anymore.  I'm glad they have been able to ward off unions.  Unions, in their inception were a good idea, folks with good intentions, but in recent times they have proven their true agendas.

Walmart brought more variety, competitive prices and accessibility to goods, and they are a major employer. While there may be some poor managers, you cannot fault the entire Walmart corporation for that and that's true about any chain of retailers and well....anywhere.  Employees are free to leave or file a grievance.  As far as the long lines, I see that mostly during the holidays, which is to be expected.  I have also seen some Walmart stores have installed checkout aisles where the customer is free to use their ATM card without the assistance of a cashier.  I almost never see anyone availing themselves to them to avoid long lines.  I have used them and had no issue with it, checked out in a snap.  Does the quality of their product meet the need/requirement to every consumer, no, but that's also is true with other retailers, but for the most part they provide quality products at fair and competitive prices for folks who cannot afford to shop Saks.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

lilbug said:


> I have nothing against Walmart.  ...  I'm glad they have been able to ward off unions.  Unions, in their inception were a good idea, folks with good intentions, but in recent times they have proven their true agendas.



Don't be taken in by the spin machine propaganda that all unions are evil. The reasons for forming and maintaining labor unions are no different now than they were during the industrial revolution. 

Do many union leaders abuse their power? Absolutely. Do many corporations abuse their power? I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## lilbug

Wonky Pundit said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Walmart.  ...  I'm glad they have been able to ward off unions.  Unions, in their inception were a good idea, folks with good intentions, but in recent times they have proven their true agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be taken in by the spin machine propaganda that all unions are evil. The reasons for forming and maintaining labor unions are no different now than they were during the industrial revolution.
> 
> Do many union leaders abuse their power? Absolutely. Do many corporations abuse their power? I'm sure you get the idea.
Click to expand...


I'll concede not all unions are evil, but I saw recently what they are capable of, heard from the mouths of their leaders their agenda, so I don't blame Walmart, anyone else for their skepticism.


----------



## Oddball

California Girl said:


> Why on earth would anyone give a shit who shops where?


Because Wal-Mart hate is  a liberoidal status symbol....It gives them an opportunity to write lengthy bloviating posts, about how much smarter they are than the hick hayseed hoi polloy, who are too ignint to know that shopping at Wally World is making them slaves to the Chinese and supporters of ruthless management types in black capes and stovepipe hats.


----------



## CitizenPained

GAP, Banana Republic, NIKE, Target, Best Buy...come _on_. Even Whole Foods sells out the local farmer!

There's more eebil in life than just Wal-Mart.

I just think the place is trashy and cheap.


----------



## Wonky Pundit

lilbug said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Walmart.  ...  I'm glad they have been able to ward off unions.  Unions, in their inception were a good idea, folks with good intentions, but in recent times they have proven their true agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be taken in by the spin machine propaganda that all unions are evil. The reasons for forming and maintaining labor unions are no different now than they were during the industrial revolution.
> 
> Do many union leaders abuse their power? Absolutely. Do many corporations abuse their power? I'm sure you get the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll concede not all unions are evil, but I saw recently what they are capable of, heard from the mouths of their leaders their agenda, so I don't blame Walmart, anyone else for their skepticism.
Click to expand...


Skepticism of both sides is totally appropriate. Both are focused on how much advantage they can take of the other.


----------



## Dude111

Dabs said:
			
		

> The reason being, Wal-Mart doesn't want it's employees to get hurt in any way, and also they want to protect the customers, who might get injured if a scuffle or attack took place.


I understand that but if they DO STOP A SHOPLIFTING ATTEMPT with no injury,etc..... THEY SHOULD NOT BE FIRED FOR PROTECTING THIER STORE!!

Doesnt make sense to me....


----------



## mudwhistle

Grace said:


> I'll starve before I step foot in one of those shitholes.



I don't usually buy groceries there......however I love their cupcakes. Also, they have $5 DVDs which is a bargain. 

I think you should walk into one once. It's not such a shithole.

We're getting a Publix pretty soon so Walmart is gonna have some competition.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dabs said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> WalMart is a symptom, not the disease.
> 
> I also do not get some American's obsession with that company.
> 
> Bigger and bigger retailing outlets has been the wave of the future for a century.
> 
> Walmart is merely the last incarnation of that development.
> 
> It is the Sears Robuck of this this generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sears had a catalog they used to send to you thru the mail. At least with that, if you ran out of asswipe, you could resort to the Sears catalog
Click to expand...


Sears *is* a shithole.


----------



## CitizenPained

Is it un-PC to say you don't like the company of fellow shoppers at Wal-Mart?

Also, Whole Paycheck is against unions as well.


----------



## JohnA

Dude111 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being, Wal-Mart doesn't want it's employees to get hurt in any way, and also they want to protect the customers, who might get injured if a scuffle or attack took place.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that but if they DO STOP A SHOPLIFTING ATTEMPT with no injury,etc..... THEY SHOULD NOT BE FIRED FOR PROTECTING THIER STORE!!
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me....
Click to expand...

 its  all about  legal issues to.
 security are trained to do that  job cashiers /assistants  arnt  the threat of termination discourages employers from acting like heros and making a situation worse, it protects the company  against employers  who feel like they should be doing a job that they are not qualified for .
 the company could get sued if the cashier /put thier hands on a innocent shopper    ..


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

grasslands said:


> I've shopped at Walmart many times. I was glad it was there. Convenient, good prices, what else do you want?



Be nice if they cleared the aisles of all the sales racks so you could actually walk through the store - and it would also be nice if they didn't treat you like a criminal when you walk out the door with the stuff you just bought from them with your hard earned money - and most of the clothing they sell is total crap, meant to rip off the poor. Its priced cheaper than competitors but its of such low quality it doesn't last very long and in the end is more expensive.


----------



## editec

Wonky Pundit said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> WalMart is a symptom, not the disease.
> 
> I also do not get some American's obsession with that company.
> 
> Bigger and bigger retailing outlets has been the wave of the future for a century.
> 
> Walmart is merely the last incarnation of that development.
> 
> It is the Sears Robuck of this this generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sears had a catalog they used to send to you thru the mail. At least with that, if you ran out of asswipe, you could resort to the Sears catalog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still shop on sears.com, of course...
Click to expand...

Yes.

but I remember when Sears was the largest reetailer in the world.

It was larger than its three largest competitors combined.

But a new business model (discount superstores) took over the retail business model and Sears was left with a lot of real estate and a more expensive workforce.

I do not doubt that WalMart accelerates the flow of cash from the USA to third world nations, but I do NOT blame WALMART for that.

I blame the government which allowed that to happen.

And FWIW, if you go to your local stores, they are selling the SAME STUFF made in lands other than the USA.

Once we opened the FREE TRADE FLOODGATE, every business ended up having no choice but to sell what was available, and American manufacuturers really pretty much had NO CHOICE but to migrate offshore.

If they failed to take advantage of the cheaper labor cost offshore, their competitors ate them alive.

Our "Leaders" created this economic mess one stupid free trade policy after the other, folks.

Right now I believe Obama is going to sign three more "FREE TRADE" agreements... with South Korea, Brazil and ... (hmmmm, not sure I remember) Portugal?

Will these really be a good thing for americans?

Not really sure...the devil is in the details and the details are often based on rather dubious economic projections that make them seem like a good idea, only those projections are largely nonsense.



> The U.S. has held a *trade deficit starting late in the 1960s*. Its trade deficit has been increasing at a large rate since 1997 [40] (See chart) and increased by 49.8 billion dollars* between 2005 and 2006, setting a record high of 817.3 billion dollars*, up from 767.5 billion dollars the previous year.[41]
> The graph indicates that, as Frédéric Bastiat predicted, the deficit slackened during recessions and grew during periods of expansion. Also of note, many economists calculate trade deficits and/or current account deficits as a percentage of GDP. *The US last had a trade surplus in 1975.**[*42] Every year there has been a major reduction in economic growth, it is followed by a reduction in the US trade deficit.[37]


 
source

Of course, it's not just the deficeit that is pernicious. It's the JOB LOSSES that are most detrimental to this society.

Job losses don't_ just mean_ that other people are poorer, job losses means that_ the entire society_ is poorer.

INCLUDING the society's governments which have taken on debts based on the prospects of the previous, happier, more productive, wealthier society it once was.

Most Ameircan would be happy to work for third world wages _if we also had third worlder debt obligations_.

But we don't.

We are dealing with first world debt obligations, and paying first world prices, even as our incomes are dwindling down to the third world's pay scales.

Unless, of course, we are working for Insiders who CAN take advantage of the new international economy.

Much of the American popilation is not so slowly becoming much like the serfs of pre-revolutionay Russia.

Capital is freed of national borders and national obligations, but the working class is not and their fate is lied to the land in which the were born.


----------

